# Freelance North Dakota for ducks and pheasants



## ksdog (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm planning a trip in late Oct. for a combo waterfowl, upland, and walleye. Will have just two dozen dekes and a dog. No boat. Where is a good area to freelance on ducks and upland ? Then, secondary, I'd like to catch some walleyes fishing from the shore. All responses appreciated. [email protected]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would go to Mobridge SD. They would have all of that.


----------



## Cedar Creek (Sep 15, 2003)

From Minot over to Rugby to Devils Lake and south towards Carrington is where we have hunted.

I will speak as one who came to ND the 1st time last October. We shipped 3 X lander blinds along with 2 dozen mallard decoys in the box to our hotel. We also ordered 2 dozen mallards from cabelas and had them shipped to the hotel. We packed everything else into our limited space bags for the plane ride from SC. 3 people got 2 bags each. That was 1 bag each and 2 shotgun cases(we left one out to use a cooler as checked luggage to bring home our ducks) After we got it all in the Chev. mid size suv there was not much room for us. I will say that all that gear was WAY too much. We ended up only using about 2 dozen decoys and standing in the reeds on the edge of the potholes. We did see that if we had a dozen or so goose shells we would have been able to hunt the fields some. The next time we will be light because you HAVE to be mobile. There was alot more posted land than I thought there would be but there was alot that wasnt posted either. The problem wasnt that the land was posted but that it was sometimes difficult to find the Prperty owner. When we did find him though we were allowed to hunt. Only one turned us down because he said the area we wanted to hunt was a roost and we didnt know that. We went back by that location befroe dark and it was clear it was a roost.

Hope this helps some. Good luck and respect the land owners. If they tell you no then be gracious and find another place to hunt. Pick up your trash and empty shells and dont drive in their fields. There is a reason the ones that tell you no, tell you no, and usually its not because they just dont want anyone hunting there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

He's totally right, be nice and if there's a "NO", move on. Waterfowl out there islike turkeys here, no one but the city hunters mind them being gone. Hunt NoDak all you can, "pay your debt to society" as Tim Grounds would say from his appearance in Duckmen!!! :lol:


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

HUNT-'EM UP-------MOVE 'EM ON YEEEEE----HAWWW :wink:


----------

